

How would you improve search? - Jonovono
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/19/what-i-want-in-my-new-google/

======
Jonovono
An older article. But I could not find a discussion here on HN about it. I
thought an interesting discussion could come from it with all the recent posts
about Google and DDG.

I'd be interested in hearing what people would like from their search engine.
I am working on one now (small specialized one) and love reading about what
people like and dislike about the current options. I am also new here, so if
people are interested in doing search completely different. I'd enjoy talking!

